# Need HDD Trays



## nRiTeCh (Feb 10, 2017)

Guys I need hdd trays 3.5in for my Coolermaster HAF 932 case.

The existing cases are damaged and I need 4 nos. quantity.

Need to know if any available hdd tray is of a standard size so it can fit in the existing bays.

Let me know of such available trays which can be bought online India. Size *3.5in*.

Cabinet is out of warranty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2017)

OP can enquire from ACRO Engineering Company

If the Cabinet is in warranty you can get the HDDs Trays for free or else you need to pay for them.

PS: I got my Corsair HDD trays for free since it's in warranty.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## nRiTeCh (Feb 11, 2017)

Nope its not in warranty.

And whats that ACRO co? They dont stock such items. Do I need to contact them personally?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2017)

joncenawordlife said:


> Nope its not in warranty.
> 
> And whats that ACRO co? They dont stock such items. Do I need to contact them personally?


Acro deals with MSI, Cooler Master, Razer, G.Skill in India. They are the distributors.
So they stock items or parts of all brands that they deal with. Enquire from them once.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------

